# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Erdemler 6 [Αφροδίτη Στ, Σχοιπάντας]

## a.molos

Το f/b Schipandas παραξενο στην όψη (τα πλαινά του) και στο όνομα.
SCHIPANDAS.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Μερικεs φωτο απο το Erdemler<ex.Schipandas> που ηταν πολλα χρονια στο Ριο-Αντιρριο, απο το ατυχημα που ειχε το περασμενο Αυγουστο στην Τουρκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μερικεs φωτο απο το Erdemler<ex.Schipandas> που ηταν πολλα χρονια στο Ριο-Αντιρριο, απο το ατυχημα που ειχε το περασμενο Αυγουστο στην Τουρκια.


Το πλοίο μετά το ατύχημα που είχε στις 13 Αυγούστου 2008 (φωτό στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ), ανελκύστηκε, επισκευάστηκε και συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει στην Τουρκία. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη, όταν σύμφωνα με Τουρκικό ειδησεογραφικό site προσάραξε (3 Δεκεμβρίου 2012) στη Γιάλοβα της Τουρκίας, κοντά σε περιοχή ναυπηγείων λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών. Προς το παρόν δεν γνωρίζουμε αν επανήλθε στην δράση μετά και από αυτό το πρόσφατο ατύχημα.

Κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΣΧΟΙΠΑΝΤΑΣ_ το _1973_ στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοι Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4336_ και _IMO 7315648_.

Μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΣΤ._ τον Δεκέμβριο του _2004_, και διεγράφει οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον Μάιο του _2006_, όταν και πουλήθηκε σε Τουρκική εταιρεία μετονομαζόμενο σε _ERDEMLER 6_. _ΕΔΩ_ σε μία φωτό από την Τουρκία.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το f/b Schipandas παραξενο στην όψη (τα πλαινά του) και στο όνομα.
> SCHIPANDAS.jpg


Kαι δίπλα φαίνετε και το Κανάρης.
Μέσα σε 3,5 χρόνια 2 ατυχήματα φίλε Γιώργο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο μετά το ατύχημα που είχε στις _13 Αυγούστου 2008_ (φωτό στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ), ανελκύστηκε, επισκευάστηκε και συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει στην Τουρκία. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη, όταν σύμφωνα με Τουρκικό ειδησεογραφικό site προσάραξε _(3 Δεκεμβρίου 2012)_ στη Γιάλοβα της Τουρκίας, κοντά σε περιοχή ναυπηγείων λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών. Προς το παρόν δεν γνωρίζουμε αν επανήλθε στην δράση μετά και από αυτό το πρόσφατο ατύχημα.


Ανευρέθη μέσω του δορυφόρου το _ERDEMLER 6 (ΣΧΟΙΠΑΝΤΑΣ)_, σε ναυπηγείο πολύ κοντά στη Yalova (14 χιλιόμετρα ανατολικά), στην περιοχή Tavsanli. Όπως το βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω screenshot, φαίνεται εγκαταλειμμένο, πλάγια τοποθετημένο σε αμμώδη παραλία. Να είναι άραγε στο ίδιο σημείο που είχε προσαράξει τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη : _(στη Γιάλοβα της Τουρκίας, κοντά σε περιοχή ναυπηγείων λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών)_ και να εγκαταλείφθηκε εκεί χωρίς να μετακινηθεί ??? Στο equasis πάντως, συνεχίζει στο "Status of ship" να αναφέρεται : _"In Casualty Or Repairing : (since 03/12/2012)"_.

Screenshot.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ να δούμε το πάλαι ποτέ _ΣΧΟΙΠΑΝΤΑΣ_ του Ρίου εγκαταλειμμένο στην Τουρκία, στην ίδια θέση που το είχαμε δει και από τον δορυφόρο του Google Earth, αλλά αυτή την φορά σε _κανονική φωτογραφική απεικόνιση_ (Αύγουστος 2013), στην οποία μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε και την πολύ κακή κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπανιοτάτη φωτό του πλοίου από τον Οκτώβριο του _1984_, στην πρώτη του ακόμα μορφή , πριν την πρόσθεση των -σίγουρα πρωτότυπων και τόσο χαρακτηριστικών- πλαινών εξωτερικών διαδρόμων επιβίβασης. 

ShipSpotting.com

© simonwp

Μπορούμε να δούμε πόσο πανομοιότυπα πλοία (φυσικά προ μετασκευών) ήταν με το αδελφό _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ_, συγκρίνοντας την παραπάνω φωτό με αυτήν που _επίσης παραθέσαμε σήμερα_. Κατασκευασμένα και τα δύο στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣ Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα, το ΣΧΟΙΠΑΝΤΑΣ το 1973 και το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ το 1974, με δύο ακόμα αδελφά φέρρυ, το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΥ (1974 στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο) και ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ (1973 ναυπηγείο Καμίτση στο Πέραμα).

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως σπάνια και σ' ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο.

----------


## sotos89

Να πούμε οτι το πλοίο ηδη απο τα τέλη του 14 εχει απομακρυνθεί απο την τελευταία του θέση οπου και παρέμεινε παροπλισμένο για πάνω απο 2 χρόνια  και εδώ και μερικούς μήνες (δεν θυμάμαι πότε το προτοείδα) έχει επανελθει στην ενεργο δράση με το ίδιο όνομα αλλα εκπέμπει σαν pleasure craft.Τωρα ως τι δραστηριοποιείται δεν γνωρίζω λογικά ως φορτηγό και δραστηριοποιείται μεταξύ του λιμανιου KUCUKYALI προς τα απεναντι νησια σύμφωνα πάντα με το AIS του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστός ο φίλος, και ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Γλύτωσε λοιπόν από ότι φαίνεται "από του χάρου τα δόντια" η τόσο χαρακτηριστική παντόφλα του Ρίου. Με παραξενεύει όμως αυτό το "Pleasure craft" που εκπέμπει, και που οπωσδήποτε δεν παραπέμπει σε φορτηγό.

Θα την παρακολουθήσουμε πάντως και θα δούμε μήπως μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε και κάτι περισσότερο.

----------


## sotos89

Nα επισημάνουμε επίσης οτι το πλοίο εδω και λίγο διάστημα  έχει αφήσει την παλιά του γραμμή και εχει μεταφερθέι στο Αιγαίο και δραστηριοποιέιται μεταξύ της νησου Ιμβρου  και του λιμανιού που βρίσκεται στην απέναντι χερσόνησο .Αραγε τι να μεταφέρει επιβάτες ή φορτηγά??? Διότι υπάρχουν συγχρονα αμφιπλωρα που μεταφέρουν επιβάτες ...τώρα αυτο που έχει και κάποια ηλικία και εχει δεχτεί βυθιση και μακροχρόνιο παροπλισμό.....ποιός ξέρει....!!!

----------


## sotiris97

https://static.panoramio.com.storage...ge/4471861.jpg
Φώτο του πλοίου το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε  όταν έκανε ένα διάστημα δρομολόγια προς την Ιμβρο....τώρα πλέον έχει επιστρέψει στην παλιά του βάση κάνοντας δρομολόγια προς τα Πριγκιποννήσια....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε, είναι όμως απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι έχει τραβηχτεί το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι ??? Ρωτάω διότι πολλές φορές ανεβαίνουν στο διαδίκτυο φωτογραφίες χωρίς πληροφορίες ημερομηνίας λήψης, και αναφέρεται εσφαλμένα μόνο η ημερομηνία ανεβάσματος. Αν ωστόσο είναι πράγματι από το καλοκαίρι του 2017, βλέπουμε το πλοίο σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση, παρόλες τις περιπέτειες που είχε περάσει, και μάλιστα σε ρόλο επιβατηγού.

----------


## sotiris97

Γιώργο καλοκαίρι είναι   ίσως και απαρχές  φθινοπώρου...  είχε περάσει ένα φεγγάρι   από αυτή τη γραμμή ,  2-3 μήνες το  πολύ....διότι  θυμάμαι το παρακολουθούσα καθημερινά μέσω AIS   και έκανε συνήθως 1 το πολύ 2 δρομολόγια ημερησίως....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Tο γνωρίζω ότι είχε περάσει από την γραμμή της Ιμβρου, και όχι μόνο για δύο τρεις μήνες αλλά για κάπου ένα χρόνο, από το καλοκαίρι του 2016. Έχουμε αναφερθεί παραπάνω και μάλιστα τότε μου είχε προξενήσει εντύπωση ότι έκπεμπε ως "Pleasure yacht". Απλά αναρωτήθηκα αν η φωτογραφία είναι πράγματι τραβηγμένη καλοκαίρι - φθινόπωρο του 2017 και στην Ίμβρο, ή αν είναι παλαιότερη και από κάποιο άλλο μέρος. Ένας από τους λόγους που αναρωτιέμαι, είναι ότι στην φωτό από το panoramio που μας παρέπεμψες, στό φουγάρο έχει τα ίδια ακριβώς σινιάλα που είχε και πριν την δεύτερη περιπέτεια του όταν προσάραξε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2012 στην Γιάλοβα και είχε εγκαταλειφθεί για δύο χρόνια (_δες εδώ το πλοίο_ αφημένο στην μοίρα του τον Απρίλιο 2014).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τις απίστευτες συμπτώσεις. Μετά από πολύ καιρό ξαναπιάσαμε να συζητάμε αυτές τις μέρες για το παλιό μας φέρρυ, και σήμερα είδα _φωτογραφία του στο ebay_ στην πρώτη του μορφή στο Ρίο, κάπου στην δεκαετία του '70.

----------


## sotiris97

Σπάνιο αρχείο Γιώργο και σε ευχαριστούμε!!.......Ποιο άραγε να είναι εκείνο αριστερά που φαίνεται ίσα -ίσα  ένα μέρος του  ακομοδεσιου του???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .......Ποιο άραγε να είναι εκείνο αριστερά που φαίνεται ίσα -ίσα  ένα μέρος του  ακομοδεσιου του???


Ευκολάκι φίλε, είναι το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ_. Γι αυτό μάλιστα έγραψα και "κάπου στην δεκαετία του '70", το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ διαλύθηκε το 1980.

----------


## sotiris97

Κάποιος στο ''φατσοβιβλίο''  έγραψε οτι αγοράστηκε το πλοίο και θα επιστρέψει στη γραμμή του Ρίου-Αντιρρίου......εχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα  έστω και σαν φήμη????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι Σωτήρη, πάντως το βρίσκω αρκετά έως και πολύ απίθανο να επιβεβαιωθεί η φήμη και το πλοίο να επιστρέψει και πάλι στα μέρη  μας. Και όχι τόσο λόγω ηλικίας, ίσα - ίσα που είναι και νεώτερο κατά επτά χρόνια από το ΚΙΝΓΚ ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ, αλλά λόγω του ατυχήματος που είχε πριν δέκα χρόνια στην Τουρκία όταν είχε ημιβυθιστεί. Όσο και σε καλή κατάσταση να είναι, όσο και αν εκείνο το γεγονός μπορεί να ήταν κάτι το τυχαίο που μπορεί να συμβεί στο οποιοδήποτε πλοίο, το τότε ρεπορτάζ -και κυρίως οι φωτογραφίες- ακόμα υπάρχουν _στο διαδίκτυο_. Φαντάζεσαι λοιπόν αν (Θεέ μου φύλαγε !!!) του συμβεί κάτι εδώ, κάποιο ατύχημα, κάποια αβαρία, τι έχουν να γράψουν (και να δείξουν) τα αδηφάγα και ...παμφάγα ΜΜΕ ??? Εγώ ούτε που τολμώ να το φανταστώ...... Γι αυτό σου λέω, μεγάλο το ρίσκο κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.

Κατά τ' άλλα, το πλοίο πρέπει να έχει αρκετό καιρό να δουλέψει και βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο στον μώλο του λιμανιού Kucukyali στην Τουρκία, νοτιοανατολικά της Κωνσταντινούπολης και σε κοντινή της απόσταση (γύρω στα δέκα χιλιόμετρα μόνο).

Screenshot_1.jpg__Screenshot_2.jpg

----------

